# A Perfect Slingshot Builder's Wife



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

To say that my wife supports my building slingshots in my off hours from work is an understatement. I can't tell you how many times that I have come home from work, with the day's burden still heavy on me, and she will say to me, "Aww, honey. You look like you had a hard day. Why don't you go into your shop and work on some slingshots while I make you some dinner?" Can anyone of you ask for a better woman?

Presently, I have five forks that I'm working on in their various stages (which is typical) and a part of me wants her to make them as well. Oh, she does admire my work. I show her the forks, from raw forks to those barely shapes to those in the final completion stage and she is always admiring and encouraging. But when I vaguely hint to her that she could make them to and I could help her to do it she quickly changes the topic.

Earlier today, I finally levelled up with her. "Toni", I said, "I would like you to make a slingshot. I have a natural fork already selected that will require almost no carving- just bark stripping and sanding. It will be easy! Give it a try!"

But my wife is, in these matters, wiser than me. She replied, "Honey, you work in the hard world. You bring part of that world into your home; your making of slingshots; to demonstrate that you have tamed that world. But my world is soft. I'm the one who makes your world bearable. So you keep right on building your slingshots. I will allways admire your work but I will make the meals, do the laundry, decorate the home and give you the love that softens the world that you live in so that you can be acceptable in mine."

Friends, if you find such a woman, do not let her go!

-Wild Bill


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

no kidding


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lucky man...that right there usually runs north of $400 an hour, & that's just for an "interested GFE"...
...actually owning one is way more expensive, though 

LoL, I kid... congratulations on a cool wife


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Reminded me of a poem I heard long ago:

I have the perfect woman,

I couldn't ask for more,

She's deaf, dumb and oversexed

And owns a liquor store

You're lucky Wild Bill!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What a wonderful attitude your wife has. And that you give her due respect and love for it!!

I am genuinely happy for you both!

Tell her we love her too!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hard to believe those words would actually come out of a woman's mouth, not out of a man's imagination. Bravo bud. Send her our regards!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

You are lucky man, she deserves two extra hugs tonight!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Wild Bill Slingshots said:


> She replied, "Honey, you work in the hard world. You bring part of that world into your home; your making of slingshots; to demonstrate that you have tamed that world. But my world is soft. I'm the one who makes your world bearable. So you keep right on building your slingshots. I will allways admire your work but I will make the meals, do the laundry, decorate the home and give you the love that softens the world that you live in so that you can be acceptable in mine."


This is such a touching and universal quote. I think I'll remember this forever; thank you again for sharing.


----------

